# Hello!



## 3catsnaPUG (Jun 7, 2004)

My fiance and I had some questions, so I found this cat forum. What a great place! I live with my fiance, we're getting married next year  I came into the relationship with my dog, a pug... his name is Rocky. He just turned 4 in April, and is my little pal. We go everywhere together. Then last year, my fiance's cousin found a little black and white kitty named Lucky. (That's what they called her and it stuck). She was found on the engine of a car, AFTER the car had driven to the coffee shop. She's fine now, a perfectly healthy (and a bit chubby) 1 y/o cat. This same cousin, had a cat, ended up pregnant, and had 6 kittens. 2 black and white (cow looking ones), 2 grey striped ones, and 2 black ones. Everyone jumped at the colored ones, but no one wanted the black ones. It was a brother and sister duo. She was going to take them to the pound as a last resort, and I finally said i'd take them. I couldn't let them go to the pound. So about a year later, they're all healthy, fixed, declawed (i'm sorry...), and crazy growing cats. I wouldn't trade them for the world... okay... maybe sometimes when my allergies get really bad (i'm wickedly allergic to cats!!)... but I love them the same. 8)


----------



## ikbeth (May 10, 2004)

Hello! and welcome to the forum. I really enjoyed reading about your "family".  Lots of friendly people here and tons of great info - have fun looking around.

Beth


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hey and welcome to the forum! Great to hear about your story. And I'm sure your allergy is put on the backburner when you're cuddling with your kitties.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! Those black kittens would have been the first ones I grabbed! I think black cats are satiny and elegant. I love them! I have never turned down a black kitten. (People sometimes drop off kittens here, when they see my cats sitting on the windowsills.)


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and lets see some pictures :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Enjoy your time here, some super people and all so very helpful! Welcome!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome....see you around!


----------

